
Redux can be this easy - jschap000
https://github.com/anish000kumar/redux-box
======
jschap000
If Redux boilerplate and the overwhelming ecosystem around it has not been
clicking for you, you would love the expressive and clean approach provided by
Redux-box, which let's you manage state expressively, without any noise

